# Ride the Rockies 07?



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Anyone here doing RTR this year? I just found out the guy I was going to ride with might be bagging out on me at the last minute so I'll likely be riding solo this year. Would be nice to have someone to have beers with after riding.  Looking forward to riding Independence pass...one of the few major CO passes I've never ridden on a bike.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm doing it. But you won't have any trouble finding someone to drink with. There's always people in the beer garden each afternoon. That's where I meet most of the people I meet during the week. There and at the community dinners.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

We rode Aspen to Leadville (Independence Pass) on BTC a couple of years ago.

It would be worthwhile to look at the road on Google Earth. There are a couple of switchbacks you don't want to overcook - unless you are wearing your parachute.

I also remember it being very cold and misting during the early part of the descent.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

John Nelson said:


> I'm doing it. But you won't have any trouble finding someone to drink with. There's always people in the beer garden each afternoon. That's where I meet most of the people I meet during the week. There and at the community dinners.


Yeah I know...I think this will be my 7th RTR--thank god they got rid of Coors as the beer sponsor.


----------



## texyak (Dec 29, 2006)

*I'll be there...*

...and the morning of Day 6 looks like a heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

texyak said:


> ...and the morning of Day 6 looks like a heart attack waiting to happen.


That was the FIRST day of Bicycle Tour of Colorado in 2005.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I roundtripped I Pass 2 seasons ago from Twin Lakes to Aspen and back. Great ride, but one of my more memorable bonks!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> That was the FIRST day of Bicycle Tour of Colorado in 2005.


I did BTC last year. I do think that overall the BTC ride is more difficult than RTR in general. More mileage and climbing. Then again I get plenty of riding on RTR--plus it's a vacation. It's supposed to be enjoyable--not a death march.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I was there, too! That is an awesome climb but of course start early (you know that) because storms can hit that area pretty early. Thank god the next day to Frisco is really a piece of cake (Fremont Pass from the Leadville side is no big deal and then the rest is downhill).


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Have you all been watching the weather in Colorado?

It looks very cold right now!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> Have you all been watching the weather in Colorado?
> 
> It looks very cold right now!


Yeah...100MPH winds would not be fun when you are staying in a tent or crossing a mountain pass. It's supposed to warm up to the 80s this weekend though. You never know in CO.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

The ten-day forecast for Steamboat Springs for Sunday, June 17, shows mostly sunny with a high of 81 and a low of 49. Of course, forecasts that far out are not very reliable. It'll be 10 degrees cooler in Frisco, since Frisco is 2300 feet higher than Steamboat.


----------

